# Please....



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

.... can someone identify this vessel? The picture was found on the net as a desktop background.


----------



## Frank P (Mar 13, 2005)

I don't know the name of the ship but she appears to be in Glacier Bay Alaska.

Cheers Frank


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

Frank P said:


> I don't know the name of the ship but she appears to be in Glacier Bay Alaska.
> 
> Cheers Frank


That's interesting, Frank. I wonder if that will be confirmed by anybody.

Thanks.

Ken.


----------



## exsailor (Dec 18, 2005)

Royal Caribbean Lines 'Radiance of the Seas'


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

exsailor said:


> Royal Caribbean Lines 'Radiance of the Seas'


You may well be an ex sailor but, right now, you're a genius! (Applause) (Thumb) 

(I will, of course, retract that if anybody disagrees!) 

Thanks!

Ken.


----------



## salvina (Feb 14, 2008)

Beautiful picture.


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

salvina said:


> Beautiful picture.


A friend of mine found it on Yahoo while looking for wallpaper so my guess is the picture is in the public domain.


----------



## John Gurton (Apr 10, 2006)

I think it's Hubbard Glacier, Alaska. You can just see the entrance to Russel Fjord and Osier Island to the right. Was there last year on Seven Seas Navigator. magnificent !


----------

